# Which Is Worse?



## agent A (Jan 20, 2010)

Please choose 1 from each senario in the poll and post here if you want to. Also, please give me suggestions for the poll through PM. Thanx! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 20, 2010)

agent A said:


> Please choose 1 from each senario in the poll and post here if you want to. Also, please give me suggestions for the poll through PM. Thanx! :lol:


Just as a matter of interest, Alex, I noticed that you had started and given the last answer to 3 of the last twelve threads, started one that you didn't answer and answered one that you didn't start. If you give these the values of (4x3), 3 and 2 respectively, you get the sum 17. If you multiply that by the Universal Constant, 39.1764705882352941117647058823529, you get the dividend 666. I am not a religious person, so I don't know whether this number has any religious significance or not.

O.K. That's the last of the mouthwash for tonight.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 20, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Just as a matter of interest, Alex, I noticed that you had started and given the last answer to 3 of the last twelve threads, started one that you didn't answer and answered one that you didn't start. If you give these the values of (4x3), 3 and 2 respectively, you get the sum 17. If you multiply that by the Universal Constant, 39.1764705882352941117647058823529, you get the dividend 666. I am not a religious person, so I don't know whether this number has any religious significance or not.O.K. That's the last of the mouthwash for tonight.


I can't believe you actually took the time to figure that out :blink:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 21, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> I can't believe you actually took the time to figure that out :blink:


Ah! You sometimes overestimate my somewhat limited ratiocinative powers, Idolo! In this case, I only had to divide 17 (or any other number that came to mind) into 666 with a calculator to derive my "universal constant", about 15 secs! But perhaps I shouldn't give all my secrets away!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 21, 2010)

Wait what? He answers his own questions? Why even ask them...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 21, 2010)

Opivy said:


> Wait what? He answers his own questions? Why even ask them...


My goodness gracious, why indeed? What's that? "Rhetorical question"? We don't go for that kind of fancy muck on this forum!  

"Soars thy presumption then, so high,

Because a wretched kern ye slew,

Homage to name to Roderic Dhu?"

(Answer, "you betcha")

"You all did see that on the Lupercal

I thrice presented him a kingly crown,

Which he did thrice refuse: was this ambition?"

(Answer, " no way Jose.")

'Why cannot the Ear be closed to its own destruction?

Or the glist'ning Eye to the poison of a smile?

Why are Eyelids stor'd with arrows ready drawn,

Where a thousand fighting men in ambush lie?

Or an Eye of gifts &amp; graces, show'ring fruits and coined gold?

Why a Tongue impress'd with honey from every wind?

Why an Ear a whirlpool fierce to draw creations in?

Why a Nostril wide inhaling terror, trembling &amp; affright?

Why a tender curb upon the youthful burning boy?

Why a little curtain of flesh on the bed of our desire?'

(Tricky question(s) but Blake was living his own answer, the opposite of Thel's).

What is this, the Children's Hour?


----------



## Opivy (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope that mouth wash isn't listerine Phil.... =P


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 21, 2010)

Opivy said:


> I hope that mouth wash isn't listerine Phil.... =P


 :lol:


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 21, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Just as a matter of interest, Alex, I noticed that you had started and given the last answer to 3 of the last twelve threads, started one that you didn't answer and answered one that you didn't start. If you give these the values of (4x3), 3 and 2 respectively, you get the sum 17. If you multiply that by the Universal Constant, 39.1764705882352941117647058823529, you get the dividend 666. I am not a religious person, so I don't know whether this number has any religious significance or not.O.K. That's the last of the mouthwash for tonight.


Another excuse christain fundementalists will want to kill "evil" animals (such as snakes and insects).


----------



## Opivy (Jan 21, 2010)

You've really been on a roll 10dor


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 21, 2010)

Opivy said:


> You've really been on a roll 10dor


I think he's trollin.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 21, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> I think he's trollin.


+1 &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 21, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> +1 &lt;_&lt;


Y'know on the "What Annoys You" thread?

He said that PETA annoys him, yet he also says:

"Animal abusers are pretty immoral I sometimes wish that amimals will throw Motov cocktails at them."

Contradiction, sorta.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 21, 2010)

Eh, not so much. I in no way advocate animal abuse, it's a terrible thing. But I can't stand PETA


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 21, 2010)

10dor1fro32 said:


> Another excuse christain fundementalists will want to kill "evil" animals (such as snakes and insects).


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 22, 2010)

Katnapper said:


>


+666!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 22, 2010)

Opivy said:


> Eh, not so much. I in no way advocate animal abuse, it's a terrible thing. But I can't stand PETA


+1


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 22, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> +1


Well, I must say that all those pix of naked women saying "I'd rather go naked than wear fur" are pretty disgusting, and I want to help. If you have any pix of these exhibitionists, please send them to me and I shall destroy them , or something.


----------



## ismart (Jan 22, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, I must say that all those pix of naked women saying "I'd rather go naked than wear fur" are pretty disgusting, and I want to help. If you have any pix of these exhibitionists, please send them to me and I shall destroy them , or something.


 :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, I must say that all those pix of naked women saying* "I'd rather go naked than wear fur" *are pretty disgusting, and I want to help. If you have any pix of these exhibitionists, please send them to me and I shall destroy them , or something.


For some reason, this reminds me I ought to shave my legs.  :lol:


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 24, 2010)

Katnapper said:


>


look up the tearm christian fundementalist

Another hint, their Islamic brothers caused 9/11


----------

